# Anthracite/Dark/Black Wheels



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

Am I the only person on this planet who can't stand dark grey or black rims on a car?

I personally think they look hideous and quite frankly ruin the look of the car. They're just about palatable when the car is stationary...but when it's going along the road, the wheels just look like someones stolen your wheel trims.

What's so wrong with good old fashioned/modern SHINY BRIGHT silver or chrome wheels.

Am I just been old and boring??


----------



## ///Dave (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, you are.

And you are being plain old and boring


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Depends on the car they are fitted 2, some look awfull some look fantastic


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

would rather have black wheels then chrome wheels...... oh wait i do have black wheels


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

///Dave said:


> Yes, you are.
> 
> And you are being plain old and boring


I knew it...old age has hit me early...arghh!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Yellow porsche GT3 with black rims ..........Er .....YES PLEASE !!!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm looking at rims for our Mini at the moment, It really depends on what time of day I look at the wheels, sometimes Im certain and ready to order black then the uncertainty kicks in and Im back to silver.....:wall::wall::wall:

I must have 30 variations in Photoshop now hahaha


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

dt2010 said:


> Yellow porsche GT3 with black rims ..........Er .....YES PLEASE !!!


yeah


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Bugger it, a black one... murdered oot...


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally I love them, but only on the right car.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Do they look so wrong on mine?

<-----------------


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Kinda like mine..... 

<------------------


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Supermega said:


> Kinda like mine.....
> 
> <------------------


See thats why I'm so tempted, but my Mini's Black


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I think sometimes you can have too much black. It's worth having a play on photoshop beforehand.

I'm not keen on white wheels or funny coloured wheels like dayglo orange.


----------



## postie90 (Mar 7, 2009)

how do they look on mine?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143559


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Got Black on My Lotus always gets a thumbs up


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

fozzy said:


> See thats why I'm so tempted, but my Mini's Black


Cheers,

The wheels I have on mine were convertible only, I have seen them floating about on eBay tho. The matte black JCW R105's are nice... but they are 18" only for the hardcore! :lol:

Seen a few all black minis, I like um gives them a mean look.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm highly offended at your lack of taste 

Mine came that way, so that's my excuse!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Nice^^^ Look alright to me although I am biased lol mine are a similar colour :thumb:

Chrome or overly shiny =  no.


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

fozzy said:


> I'm looking at rims for our Mini at the moment, It really depends on what time of day I look at the wheels, sometimes Im certain and ready to order black then the uncertainty kicks in and Im back to silver.....:wall::wall::wall:
> 
> I must have 30 variations in Photoshop now hahaha


You see, it's true....you know deep down that silver offers nice contrast and makes the car look clean whereas black wheels just don't bring the car to life...even if it is bright yellow...i still think it looks like someone has stolen your wheel trims.

Stick with the silver....you know it makes sense!! :thumb:


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

StuaR32t said:


> Bugger it, a black one... murdered oot...


You sound like my mate, he's big in the audio scene and loves the murdered look...i even helped him spray his wagon satin black...not to my taste...you can't beat a good old deep gloss paint....but then that's another debate altogether!! :lol:


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Do they look so wrong on mine?
> 
> <-----------------


Now yours are borderline...they're not that dark, so like i said they're palatable....I think silver on the main rim with a dark grey in the slots looks fairly cool though....if you know what i mean??


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> I think sometimes you can have too much black. It's worth having a play on photoshop beforehand.
> 
> I'm not keen on white wheels or funny coloured wheels like dayglo orange.


Yehh...my first non-dark wheel supporter...we are in a minority here I think...but don't feel ashamed....be proud!!


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I'm highly offended at your lack of taste
> 
> Mine came that way, so that's my excuse!


ha.....so you need an excuse then  ....come on admit it...you'd prefer them silver really


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Pic of mine


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Some anthracite wheels in motion :lol:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Brizee said:


> You see, it's true....you know deep down that silver offers nice contrast and makes the car look clean whereas black wheels just don't bring the car to life...even if it is bright yellow...i still think it looks like someone has stolen your wheel trims.
> 
> Stick with the silver....you know it makes sense!! :thumb:


I'm starting to think that way, looking at the standard wheels from the cooper works at the minute, they look sweet (and silver) :thumb:


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

I prefer mine in anthracite to silver


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Looks good, but I'd take the tints off, look too much like a van.


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Tints are staying doesn't look anything like a van in person  & cheers


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

This thread reeks of fail...

Anthracite is one of the best colours for rims...ever. Dark coloured wheels on a white car really set it off.


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

Streeto said:


> This thread reeks of fail...
> 
> Anthracite is one of the best colours for rims...ever. Dark coloured wheels on a white car really set it off.


It's very subjective...everybody likes something different...for me I like shiny silver wheels as I believe they set the car off.


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Looks good, but I'd take the tints off, look too much like a van.


...and you thought I was been offensive about your rims...lol!!


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

Trophy#185 said:


> Some anthracite wheels in motion :lol:


Are you sure they're anthracite...they seem a bit too light to me...which is right up my street!!


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

fozzy said:


> I'm starting to think that way, looking at the standard wheels from the cooper works at the minute, they look sweet (and silver) :thumb:


Yeyyyy....a silver wheel lover....well i make that just the two of us so far. 

We're definitely in the minority in this thread....I just don't understand it.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

How about some Smoked Chrome instead?


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

S-X-I said:


> How about some Smoked Chrome instead?


Now that's what I'm talking about!! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Brizee said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!! :thumb:


Its not the best picture but when there clean and the sun is hitting them they look great!


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

S-X-I said:


> Its not the best picture but when there clean and the sun is hitting them they look great!


And that's exactly my point...they do look great...none of this dull mucky colour...I mean you know yourself how bad your car is let down if you get just a fine layer of brake dust on your rims...it makes the rest of the car look naff...so why would you purposely colour them that way??


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

If its cheapo tiny Halfords rims then yes i hate them but if its good quality/nice designed wheels i like it. I pass a MK5 golf every day going to uni running Lambo Gallardo black rims. White car so it looks the dogs!


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

My wheels arent dull? 

At the end of the day its personal opinion isnt it. You dont like that colour so you dont paint your wheels that colour. Other people do like dark colours so they paint there wheels that colour. 

Personally i think my car looks 100x better with anthracite wheels than silver ones.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> I think sometimes you can have too much black. It's worth having a play on photoshop beforehand.
> 
> I'm not keen on white wheels or funny coloured wheels like dayglo orange.


i agree you can have too much black / dark which is why i broke it up with some colour:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well ive gone with dark chrome on mine and think it suits it well to be honest..

From most angles they look blackish but in sunlight ir fluo they look anthracite chrome.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

i have good days and bad with my wheels... when clean theyre ok when dirty they anoy me... also I would have prefered a better finish on them, such as marcs ^^^

however I do like the dark wheel look, and when the wheel goes round and the wheel disappears and all you see is lovely brakes... that's the best...


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

What would be an offical colour for a shade between silver and anthracite? or a bit lighter than anthracite? any examples would be ace! thx


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

gray lol


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Standard on the P1, love em...and very forgiving with the dirt!


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

TurbochargedJJ said:


> gray lol


Yeah I was guessing maybe grey.'...'. something or other, but there's doesn't seem to be a great deal of selection when buying alloys new, so was looking for pics of people who's powercoated/sprayed their wheels with an inbetween shade and the official name of it. Find Anthracite just that bit too dark


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

Doc said:


> Standard on the P1, love em...and very forgiving with the dirt!


That looks stunning you dont know how much I want a P1, have looked a fair few but have come to the conclusion I need two things......a garage and another car to run around in.

As for the dark wheel debate I'm all for the darker shades. My GT Punto was black and came with the standard anthracite wheels, had satin black on my VTS and I've just had my Cupra wheels done gloss black which gives it a completely different look, a better one I think. More stealthy but as stated it all depends on the wheel and the car.


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

Doc said:


> Standard on the P1, love em...and very forgiving with the dirt!


I like this colour...no darker though....what colour are they though...grey?? the colour must have a fancy name...other than 'grey'??


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Well ive gone with dark chrome on mine and think it suits it well to be honest..
> 
> From most angles they look blackish but in sunlight ir fluo they look anthracite chrome.


That car looks shhweeeet!!! :thumb:

The wheels on this do look nice...even i would have to admit that, but that's probably due to the fact that they are colour co-ordinated with the grill and front skirt/bumper.

That is one bloody lovely car....wheels an' all!!


----------

